

New gold standard established for open and reproducible research - throwaway829086
http://phys.org/news/2015-05-gold-standard.html

======
juretriglav
Might be worth linking to the original press release, which actually contains
a link to the presentation: [http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/new-gold-
standard-establi...](http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/new-gold-standard-
established-for-open-and-reproducible-research)

The presentation is however locked until the event where it will be presented
begins. Has anyone actually found the actual source code and data? Seems
strange to launch a PR campaign while none of the mentioned resources are open
yet.

~~~
deadgrey19
[Full disclosure - one of the authors] This is a timezone issue. The
conference doesn't officially begin until 8:30am PST (~4hrs from now).
Nevertheless, the website can be found here:
[http://camsas.org/qjump](http://camsas.org/qjump), open-access to the paper
can be found here: [https://www.usenix.org/conference/nsdi15/technical-
sessions/...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/nsdi15/technical-
sessions/presentation/grosvenor) and the original press release is here
[http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/new-gold-standard-
establi...](http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/new-gold-standard-established-
for-open-and-reproducible-research)

------
sjtrny
How is this a new standard? Many people publish code and data sets alongside
their paper. It's the best way to earn citations.

~~~
deadgrey19
In my experience very few publications (none in the related work) publish the
original unprocessed measurement datasets that were captured during the
experiments. In some cases these can be obtained from the authors provided
that the paper isn't too old and the author hasn't graduated/moved on to
another post. Furthermore, with this paper, not only is the code and data made
available, but detailed instructions of the configuration settings and options
for every experiment are included. These sorts of details are too space
consuming to include in journal / conference publications and so are rarely
recorded anywhere.

